# 11 dpo SMU BFP?



## Tesh23

Hi Ladies... I haven't been on here a lot after my Ectopic. We did try a few months after it and gave up hope. This month we decided to start trying again.

So 9 dpo I did a test and it was pretty much bfn. 10 dpo both dh and I thought we saw something but called bfn.

I really had to pee this morning, which was before I got my tests, so only has a little wee with SMU.

I saw a faint line within a minute. It is definitely pink but it is slightly thinner than the control line. I know in the ttc comm pink means positive, but just concerned about the thickness of the line.

Anyone has a pink thin line and was a definite bfp?
Waiting to collect more wee lol sorry tmi and will test again later.

I am cramping though and having some light pink tinged discharge when I wipe....


----------



## sadeyedlady

I definitely see a line. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Mrs Mac

Do you keep an eye on ovulation through temp or is it just a guess? Not sure how many DPO I am as don’t track temp.
I got solid smiley from clearblue ovulation on 14/2. Baby danced. 
(High ovulation detected 10th-13th with baby dance on 12th) 
I want to pop up a post to see what people think but don’t know how 

Today is day 27 of this cycle. Creamy/EWCM 
Had pink/brownish CM 19th-22nd (CD20-23) but it was only there very occasionally not continuously. So trying to work out when to test, what to use for testing & if it was implantation bleeding from 19th-22nd as there’s no way it could have been AF. 

I came off the pill in august 2020 and so far all cycles have varied but they are all 30 plus days. 

took a freedom test this morning (don’t think it as as long as it needed to be though and negative) 
Held Urine for 5 and a bit hours and done a CB ultra early but I also think negative. Some people say they can see lines but I definitely can’t.
What’s your thoughts? I’ll upload a photo.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Definitely see that sweety


----------



## kittiecat

Definitely looks like something to me!


----------

